# Trying to set hdx 7 up now. Used mayday



## goose (Oct 9, 2010)

Doing so now so I dont have to fool with it Christmas morning!


I set the new unit up under my daughters name and started a new acct on amazon with her email
I emailed myself a gift card for $10
Added that card to her account/kindle
Went back and added our address and now i am able to load free apps and have no CC on file. Odd

The guy on mayday was pretty helpful when i used it earlier. I was glad it wasnt the annoying woman on tv


----------



## pretzel (Nov 11, 2013)

So is that new Mayday system as good as they say it is - how long till the guy connected with you?


----------



## goose (Oct 9, 2010)

It was neat. He was able to draw on my screen and show me where to swipe etc. i connected in 5 secs i would say


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've contacted MayDay three or four times.  It did take me as long as 15 seconds once (their target), but I'd say it was under 10 the other times.

Their strong points currently seem to be with how to use the device and simple troubleshooting.  Anything weird or complicated, they're likely to ask you to call Kindle CS.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've used it three times.  Plenty fast enough to connect to Mayday.  First call, the guy was pretty much useless though wasn't something for which I would call KCS.  (I didn't.)  He did give me $5 credit cuz there was nothing that could be done about my "problem" (he said).  Later via these boards and next Mayday call, solved the problem.  Next two Mayday calls were a big help.


----------



## Ian Marks (Jan 22, 2012)

goose said:


> The guy on mayday was pretty helpful when i used it earlier. I was glad it wasnt the annoying woman on tv


That woman can annoy me any time she wants to!

(Aww!)


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

I've used Mayday once and was quite pleased with "Angel"and the assistance she gave. The questions were quite basic i.e. Where is the mayday button? The type of question I would have been embarrassed to ask in person. She came on almost immediately and was very thorough in her answers. In short, I wish all tech companies had this level of assistance, far better than following verbal directions from a phone connection.


----------

